# Can pigs eat shrimp shells?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

So we had boiled shrimp for dinner - traded rabbit meat for them - and, as I hate like heck to let any scrap of goodness go to waste, I was going to feed them to the pigs.

But they have that little sharp tail!

So I thought I would ask first, can I feed the tails and shells to my PBPs?

And crab shells and legs? We are going crabbing on a friends dock later this month so if we are lucky and get a few, can they eat the leftover bits?


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 24, 2013)

Gbov- Pigs will eat nearly anything. will it hurt them- no. will they get anything good from crab shells, shrimp shells and so on? No. these shells are mostly chitin, and there's not much nutrient content there. But the piggies will like it, just the same. 
Just got back from walking our PBP and picking her the first ripe figs of the year. She's gone through blueberries, apples, and now figs. persimmons will come later- her favorites.
Ed Mashburn


----------



## martinbowhunter (Mar 31, 2013)

Throw it away. Shrimp shells, crab shells i no longer use just cuz of the massive amounts of flys the attract.


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine love lobster shells. The fish market doesn't seem to take meat from the body, so the pigs chomp them right down.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I would feed the shrimp and lobster shells to chickens if you have them. Pigs will eat just about anything but you should try and balance it out I would not feed them that for days.


----------



## Spysar (Mar 30, 2013)

Who cares about one dinners worth of shrimp shells??? What's that, about a handful of shells? Toss them to the pigs and be done with it, lol.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Hogs eat coal.

They will eat a chicken or a rabbit if they get the chance. Whole.

Now if chicken or rabbit bones won't hurt them, I can't believe shrimp shells would.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

LOL! I feed them all sorts of things but my boar got a bone stuck in his throat once so I worry a bit about sharp things.

They do get all the heads and guts of the rabbits so why shrimp shells should have worried me, I don't know :shrug:


----------

